# Modern sound quality tracks?



## BenRX350 (12 mo ago)

It's amazing how a high end system makes you enjoy songs for different reasons. I'm aware of the old school classic reference tracks (Bette Davis Eyes, Toto, etc.). I'm interested in ideas for more modern tracks that do a great demo...

My submissions:
Chainsmokers - Roses
Akon - Don't Matter

Others on my edit-


----------



## dumdum (Feb 27, 2007)

I wouldn’t class either of those as sq 🙈

For low end showing off The lowest note is 20hz

eminem (feat Jessie) - good guy 2018

Excellent recordings

dominique fils-aimé - birds 2018

wicked game - daisy gray 2017

Ed Sheeran & rudimental - bloodstream 2015

that’s a few off the top of my head

camo and krooked are very well produced as well!


----------



## rob feature (Nov 15, 2015)

dumdum said:


> I wouldn’t class either of those as sq 🙈
> 
> For low end showing off The lowest note is 20hz
> 
> eminem (feat Jessie) - good guy 2018


That one does get down there. Figured it was lower than 20 Hz.


----------



## Freakquency (8 mo ago)

D'angelo and the Vanguard - Black Messiah album has quite a few tracks that you could use for reference.

*Really Love *being one of the best in my opinion to use. Great guitar play in there and D'angelo's voice sounds fantastic.


----------



## Sirikenewtron (Nov 4, 2020)

Following this one. 
Pretty burnt out on my several 1k SQ tracks play list 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kaspers126 (11 mo ago)

Masego- mystery lady

Anderson paak. - winners circle 

KAYTRANADA - intimidated 
KAYTRANADA - Be careful


----------



## sprsonc (Oct 13, 2012)

This came out in March. It’s original and has great bass that digs low!

David Chesky Graffiti Jazz

“David Chesky pushes jazz forward to create new sounding aural collages using virtual sounds to replace traditional jazz harmony.


----------



## bbfoto (Aug 28, 2005)

Not all of them are "new" or modern tracks, but there still are quite a few in these Spotify and Tidal Playlists that were posted recently...



https://open.spotify.com/playlist/18vNMbvuNhVQoSjjC0Nm7l?si=4c8e9a7fff3b4794&nd=1&utm_medium=organic&product=open&%24full_url=https%3A%2F%2Fopen.spotify.com%2Fplaylist%2F18vNMbvuNhVQoSjjC0Nm7l%3Fsi%3D4c8e9a7fff3b4794&feature=organic&_branch_match_id=997276421179678728&_branch_referrer=H4sIAAAAAAAAA7WN3wqCMByFn2ZearqRGkhE4V1CBN3GXFtOf25jfwTfvhn0CMG5OJzDxzd4b9why5zRXoo1pcakINWUHY3Vr8B8ow1XCSqICADPYKEZNgThEyramO1OfzTTc5wM0BWk87Hm1dJd%2ByV0w%2BOm7%2BN43nVzCQi3TiJ8IaziNS2FELgnZU2%2BGgrQUzb9WYWKvXrFPU8Epz5Y3mj7pkqyDxiblPcRAQAA






https://open.spotify.com/playlist/7dhTa7Q3Miv3BdSCNs5Dqj



https://tidal.com/browse/playlist/244e4cc2-f120-44b6-9686-e20457230fc8 



https://tidal.com/browse/playlist/ea5a5886-9d35-40d4-8a0c-9e2971bb0c69


----------



## Learned Monkey (Oct 15, 2021)

It's not really my kind of music If i'm being honest, but the quality of the whole album is superb.


----------



## dumdum (Feb 27, 2007)

Sirikenewtron said:


> Following this one.
> Pretty burnt out on my several 1k SQ tracks play list
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Do you use a streaming service?


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Vanguard Automotive Design Demo Playlist by Nicholas Apicella


Playlist · 112 Songs




music.apple.com


----------



## dumdum (Feb 27, 2007)

SkizeR said:


> Vanguard Automotive Design Demo Playlist by Nicholas Apicella
> 
> 
> Playlist · 112 Songs
> ...


Sweet! Stolen for my library, it will be on the iPad in the car ready for my drive to work… ya gotta love the Apple eco system! It’s downloading to my phone as I type 😎


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

dumdum said:


> Sweet! Stolen for my library, it will be on the iPad in the car ready for my drive to work… ya gotta love the Apple eco system! It’s downloading to my phone as I type 😎


I absolutely hate the apple ecosystem, but I use apple music for streaming when I care about every last drop of sq, but I mostly use Spotify


----------



## dumdum (Feb 27, 2007)

Dumdum SQ demo by adam daniells


Playlist · 14 Songs




music.apple.com





That’s my short demo playlist 👍🏼 All tracks have a purpose…

zhao pengs vocals on the dash without any pulling down shows how well your midbass i integration, and gets left and right of stage sorted in seconds, that’s one of my faves for judging a system in a minute!


----------



## dumdum (Feb 27, 2007)

SkizeR said:


> I absolutely hate the apple ecosystem, but I use apple music for streaming when I care about every last drop of sq, but I mostly use Spotify


I have 2x Apple TV 4k and iPad mini 5 in the car, and an iPhone 13 mini, add an album to one and it appears on all of them, and Apple gives decent quality tracks with very few dubious efforts… I use Apple purely for its music streaming quality’s and how my iPhone automatically tethers to the iPad in the car when I leave home and lose the Wi-Fi

and in the uk it’s as cheap as anything available

but most of all it just works

I’d swap to Spotify when they do the cd quality tier that’s been promised since ages ago… the algorithms are awesome and the library is mint for sure!


----------



## kattan_tha_man (Feb 2, 2021)

46 and 2 by Tool. Tool's music tends to be very complex and produced almost perfectly. If you think of a song as a painting of a tree right in front of you, imagine moving the painting and seeing a massive landscape stretch from you in all directions. There is a smoothly sloping valley in front of you giving you and excellent bird's eye perspective of a massive valley flanked by a mountain on each side.

Most music is like a beautiful painting, while Tool's music is more like the massive three dimentional valley you saw, but expressed by music.

Only on a proper sound system are you able to p[ick up on the main focus of the song while hearing the complicated harmonics along with the forceful yet subtle nature of the complimentary music in the background that anchors the music and gives it proper framing. 46 and 2 is the pinnacle achievement where they used every layer from soft and barely audible to so powerful that it's all you can process for a split second. Then as a thikrd dimension, they take advantage of the whole aujdible spectrum as a tool to elicit the proper emotions.

In short, their music is incredibly complex and they use every tool in their arsenal to create this incredible depth that opens up a new dimension other music ignores.


----------



## M_Mark28 (Mar 11, 2021)

dumdum said:


> I wouldn’t class either of those as sq 🙈
> 
> For low end showing off The lowest note is 20hz
> 
> ...


I was watching this guy's video this morning and knew the exact post he was talking about


----------



## dumdum (Feb 27, 2007)

M_Mark28 said:


> I was watching this guy's video this morning and knew the exact post he was talking about


I just replied and shared a playlist with him of mine 😎


----------



## NealfromNZ (Sep 3, 2013)

Have a rather self indulgent Spotify playlist. An eclectic collection of random tracks over the years. A few newer recordings within.



https://open.spotify.com/playlist/7f2GVkp5Nx6haS12XJT6fL?si=CljdEXogRwqxeZhN81ziVA


----------



## NealfromNZ (Sep 3, 2013)

I find both London Grammar and Haevn are well recorded modern recordings. Not everyone’s taste but worth checking out.


----------

